# June 22, Friday Night Hotel Get Together!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

For all of you coming into Albany on Friday night, the 22nd and staying at the hotel, we have a big room reserved with some hors d'oeuvres and a Sundae Bar.

*This the finger food menu for that night:

Vegetable Spring Rolls
Italian Meatballs
Potato Pancakes
Buffalo Hot Wings
BBQ Wings
Mini Franks with BBQ Sauce
Fried Cheese Ravioli with Marinara
Jalapeno Peppers
Mini Quiche
Vegetable Pot Stickers (whatever they are. LOL!!!)
Mozzarella Sticks*

*The Sundae Bar consists of:

Chocolate and Vanilla Ice Cream 
Yogurt
For toppings:
M&M's, Maraschino Cherries, Chopped Walnuts, Crushed Oreos, Sprinkles, Strawberry Sauce, Chocolate Sauce, Butterscotch Sauce, and Whipped Cream, Fresh Brewed Coffee, Assortment of Teas and Decaffeinated.*

We have the room from 7pm until ???????????

I hope to recruit some of you to help stuff the goody bags. LOL!!! Might as well work while the dogs are playing, right?? LOL!!!! Works for me. If anyone has any questions, please dont hesitate to email me since you all have my email address now. LOL!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Wait a sec, am I missing something?
Food? I have to be there


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I hate I am missing the fun!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds delicious! Great work Donna. Will they be served on a bed of dog hair?? ::


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Sounds delicious! Great work Donna. Will they be served on a bed of dog hair?? ::


If all the dogs get there early enough, I am sure we can make a few beds of hair to serve everything on. 

Oh I forgot to mention, if you want beer or wine or liquor, sorry, you have to get that at the bar; but there will be pitchers of soft drinks such as coke or pepsi, diet coke or pepsi, seven up and gingerale. Hope that works for everyone. Rob, we can hit the gas station up for that special beer. LOL!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Joe said:


> Wait a sec, am I missing something?
> Food? I have to be there


Your more than welcome to come Joe. I have two extra rooms just in case someone wants to come at the last minute so if you decide you want to come down, feel free to come and join us. We are giving away the quilt that night.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You know I'll be happy to stuff some bags!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> You know I'll be happy to stuff some bags!


Guess your just not fond of the menu, eh?? We can work something out for you


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

YUM!!! I hear that Pot Stickers go great with dog hair!!!! :::

I can't wait Donna!!! It sounds "Yum-O"! We are going to have a blast and we will be happy to help stuff goofy (goofy?...er I mean goody) bags as well!!!!! Well...they might be goofy bags if we all make a couple of trips to the bar and the gas station!!! :


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Crap - the quilt - I forgot to buy my raffle tickets.
Money on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wish I could join you but they don't have red-eyes 
going from East Coast to West Coast and I wouldn't
want to miss the Sacramento's Ryley's Run!!!!!!!
Steve would kill me!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What the hell is a mini-quiche?? Is that one of those "designer breeds" people are talking about??? You definetly have all ethinicities(sp?) covered though Donna, Potato Pancakes, Hot Wings, Jalapeno Poppers, Ravioli's, you've got gourmet treats from every spot on the globe!!!! Enough Hot Wings and Poppers and it will definetly be a Ryley's RUN(s). I' sure everyone coming will have a ball stuffing goodie bags and their faces!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> Crap - the quilt - I forgot to buy my raffle tickets.
> Money on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wish I could join you but they don't have red-eyes
> ...


 
You got that sh*t right!!!!!!! I don't have a clue whats going on!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Dang I hate I am missing the fun!!!!
> 
> Hooch


I'll take you to Taco Bell for a burrito if you want to come to CA Hooch!!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Are you trying to make me hungry?*

Sounds like fun.
I will be travelling to New York that night.
Enjoy!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> What the hell is a mini-quiche?? Is that one of those "designer breeds" people are talking about??? You definetly have all ethinicities(sp?) covered though Donna, Potato Pancakes, Hot Wings, Jalapeno Poppers, Ravioli's, you've got gourmet treats from every spot on the globe!!!! Enough Hot Wings and Poppers and it will definetly be a Ryley's RUN(s). I' sure everyone coming will have a ball stuffing goodie bags and their faces!!!


They are actually very cute. They are like little pies. They are too funny the way they do them. 
Yup I figure as long as we are stuffing our faces, we might as well stuff the bags too. Ah!!!! But the rewards afterwards. The quilt winner and the Portrait of Ryley winner will be announced that night. Should be lots of fun


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, I thought 'pot-stickers' were what you got if you cooked the ravioli too long?
Sounds like great food awaits us....but I have a question. What gas station has the best beer? 
Sounds exciting and can't wait to see all the faces of my cyber friends:
Oh, and their humans too


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Steve no offense brother but I have been to CA before. Us bald fat ******* types don't fit in there. Now back in my Drum Corps days I fit in perfectly.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like I am going to miss a great party for sure!

Sounds like fun food and fun times!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Guess your just not fond of the menu, eh?? We can work something out for you


The menu is great! I haven't been eating much of late... LOL

I'm just always thinking of working. :uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Steve no offense brother but I have been to CA before. Us bald fat ******* types don't fit in there. Now back in my Drum Corps days I fit in perfectly.
> 
> Hooch


That's all Sacramento is Hooch---just country ******** without the drawl!!!!


----------

